# Rmsd Problems?



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi All

Anyone having problems with RMSD or their tracking website.

Posted 3 items ( 1 Mon, 2 Tues) by Special Delivery.

Appreciate the one posted Monday from up here (Scotland) may have been delayed due to the weather but its not arrived and one of the two I posted yesterday not arrived either. Website varies between it will be delivered today by the guaranteed time which it hasn't or it is progressing through our system.

Strange and a bit annoying. 

Alasdair


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Found the explanation for the 2 posted yesterday although one arrived. Not about the one posted Monday.

From Royal mail.

Volcanic ash from Iceland

The movement of the ash cloud yesterday from the Icelandic volcanic eruption caused the closure of the airspace over Scotland and Northern England. This resulted in all air mail flights into and out of Aberdeen, Edinburgh and Inverness, being cancelled. Flights to and from the Scottish Islands were also cancelled yesterday. The closure also affected mail flights into and out of Newcastle Airport for some time.

Traffic which was due to travel by the air network yesterday was transferred to our road and rail network. Some items including some Special Delivery items posted yesterday may experience delays in delivery today, due to last nightâ€™s flight restrictions.

UK airspace is currently open and we expect to run a full air network today.

The current weather pattern suggests that Royal Mail will be able to meet its service promises for items posted today and tomorrow. We will update customers if the situation changes. The Special Delivery guarantee remains in place.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Posted one today so I hope not. :shocking:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I sent a couple of watches to Steve Burrage by guaranteed next day post. He confirmed that he had received them but the RM tracking web site was still showing them as being in transit a week later!


----------

